# Very sad.



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I just found out my uncle has cancer.  I would appreciate some good thoughts and prayers for him and our family. His brother died of cancer years ago which was terribly hard on my grandmother especially. So I am definately worrying for her and my grandpa as well. I don't know if she will hear about this or not as her health really isn't all that great and not sure she could handle it. But it's going to be hard. So if you guys have a second to just shoot up a prayer that would be wonderful. :hug: His name is Donny.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ray: ray: ray: ray: that Donny gets better soon. I'm very sorry  My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am praying for him - and for your grandma and grandpa. ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you guys. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I will say prayers for your uncle! I hope and pray he can fight the cancer.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

ray: :grouphug: for you and your family.

Stay positive and God Bless.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Praying for Donny, you and your family. :hug:
I know how hard cancer can be...I lost my aunt last year in June, I miss her very much.
Stay strong!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I will be praying for him.
That has got to be really hard. Hopefully with treatment he will recover.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:hug: ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Prayers for Donny and for all of you during this trying time...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Prayers being said for Donny. So sorry for him and your family. ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the support. :hug: I'll try and keep this thread updated with how this progresses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent....how scary.... :hug: ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

he is in my prayers ray: :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I appreciate the prayers guys and continued prayers for Donny at this time. He has been doing pretty well, but has just been told in the last few days that he has 6 months at the most to live. It is a very sad situation. He is not going to do treatment because it just doesn't look good enough to do so...he doesn't want to be in pain with the treatment, he just wants to enjoy as much time as he can...whatever amount of time he has left. It's so hard to think about not having him with us.  So... many prayers for Donny and our family would be so much appreciated. :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:hug: :hug: ray: praying for Donny and your family.
M.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am SO SO SO sorry for this. 

I lost my sister last July to cancer. I HATE that word more then anything it the world. 

I lost me sister 6 weeks and 2 days from when she was told she had it.

I will sure pray for all. I can not even imagin how Grandma and Grandpa feel. I know my parents barely made it through it. They just kept saying "A parent should never have to bury their kids", now Grandma and Grandpa are going to have to do this all over again with another son. My heart breaks for you all.

Heavenly father, I pay to you dear lord that you willl take care of Donny and all his family in this time. Lord we do not understand why you have decided to take Donny at this time, but lord I know we have to try to remember you have had this in your plans all along. 
Lord, please keep Donny as confortable as possible and make the trasition as smooth as possible for him as he is going to be welcomed with loving arms to you palace, and he again will get to see his brother, lord please wrap your loving arma arond the rest of the family and let them know you are there for them to lean on and to talk to.
Lord I ask you these things today, in your sons holy name. AMEN.

Trust in the lord with all you heart. Prov. 3-5


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: :hug: :grouphug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Amen to Sweetgoats' prayer. :hug:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

:grouphug: I just now found this. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so devastating.... I am truly sorry...sending more prayers.... :hug: ray:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. I will pray for Donny and your family to have a peace beyond all understanding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the prayers. Donny passed away this morning. He had been with my mom and aunt in his final days. My mom just got back yesterday from being with him this last week and this morning my aunt called and said he is gone. As sad as we all are, we are also happy for him that he is not in pain anymore and with the Lord right now in Heaven...it is comforting. Continued prayers for our family are much appreciated...my aunt especially who has taken amazing care of him for the last couple of months. She has been a true blessing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad that he is no longer in pain. I'll pray for healing in the loved ones left behind.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family today to offer up a prayer for strength and 
True Hope and assurance from our great God. When we lose someone we love, we are never quite the same afterwards. We are often better in some ways for seeing a clearer view of eternity. but partings of a loved one leave an emptiness that God only can fill.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Packhill, you've said it so wonderfully... I'm sorry to hear of Donny's passing, KW, and will send prayers for your family. How lovely that he was able to spend his last months and days with those he loved, and that he was cared for so well by family. I hope there is a bit of comfort in that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry. :hug: It is very hard to say good-bye, especially when we think, "He was too young!" But somehow I think if we could just see one glimpse of that land, lit by the light of the face of God, instead of crying we would laugh for joy! Heaven is not just a "good place;" it is the place from which ALL good things come - and the world where God's children really belong.

Here is a little quote from C.S. Lewis's "The Last Battle." All the main characters have just gotten into Aslan's country, which is meant to represent Heaven.


> It was the Unicorn who summed up what everyone was feeling. He stamped his right fore-hoof on the ground and neighed, and then cried:
> "I have come home at last! This is my real country! I belong here. This is the land I have been looking for all my life, though I never knew it till now. The reason we loved the old Narnia is that it sometimes looked a little like this. Bree-hee-hee! Come further up, come further in!"


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

So very sorry for your family's loss :hug:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear the news about your uncle.
Prayers for his recovery and strength for all.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry that I had not seen this sooner. I know how devistating it is to lose a family member. Especially to cancer; as my family has gotten more than its fair share of cancer victims. Right now my best friend is fighting this dread disease.
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family as you deal with this tragic loss. :tears: :hug:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Kylee ~ I'm wrapping you and your family, especially your Aunt in prayer. I am so comforted knowing that you and your family know the Lord. I know you will all have good days and bad days in the coming weeks and months while your hearts heal but you are so right ~ Donny is no longer in pain and that is a wonderful thing. ray: :grouphug: Thank you for sharing with us so we can pray for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all for such support...it really means so much. :hug: Everyone's responses have been so kind hearted and uplifting.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG! I am so very sorry! I truly understand what you and your family are going through. I lost my grandmother to ovarian cancer at the ripe age of 12. I will never forget her saying after she was diagnosed,"Now I won't get to see my baby girl graduate." I started crying and realized how deadly this is. She died 8 mo. after her diagnosis. My grandpa was then diagnosed with lung cancer 7 mo. after my grandma was diagnosed. It was so sad because he didn't do chemo and radiation to sit with his wife while she was in the hospital. If you need someone to talk to don't be afraid to pm me. I really do understand how you feel and what you are going through.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry Kylee!  I'm praying for you and your family. ray:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I wish for your sorrows to be lifted away and for healing for you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I just saw this. Praying for your family and you to heal after this loss. Cancer is never easy. I lost my grandfather at the age of about 3 or 4 and the only thing I really remember about him was visiting his home once with him being very sick. My parents never told me who he was until I was much older (very complicated since I was so young and he battled with it for some time). As I got older my grandmother had breast cancer and I do remember her battle. Each weekend we would drive 3.5 hours to take care of her and spend time with her. She lived longer then the doctors said she would, but it was not an easy road for her. I can completely understand how you will be torn between the pain of missing them and the joy of them being out of pain and in a better place. 

Just try to remember everything happens for a reason. We may have no idea what that reason is right now but one day it will become clear.

Bless you and your family right now. Hang in there and we all want to give you :hugs: :grouphug:


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

:hug: So deeply sorry for your loss. Heartfelt prayers coming your way for you and your family. :rose: ray: :rose:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kylee :hug: 

Losing someone after seeing the suffering they've endured is very hard, time does help but the sorrow will always be a part of you :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all. :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am very very sorry to hear that your uncle has passed  My thoughts and prayers are with your family. 
I remember when my mom passed, after the horrible feeling of just being hurt, and angry that she was taken away from us, I came to the conclusion that my mom was no longer suffering, and that's what gave me peace of mind.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: :hug: :hug: So so sorry


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So sorry, Kylee!  I almost lost my dad to cancer . . . :hug: :hug:


----------

